# Wanted : Condor Pista , Surly Steamroller , Fuji Track



## koks (17 Sep 2009)

Hi
I'm looking for bike frame: 
condor pista
surly steamroller ,
fuji track
or any other steel track frame

size around 52-53.5cm top tube 
(i'm 172cm tall with 80cm inseam)

mr.biker76@yahoo.co.uk
07868726697
Mario


----------

